# Hummingbird Feeder Question



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Last year I saw a few hummingbirds zipping around my backyard so this year I thought I would get a feeder. I got the feeder and the nectar mix but my question is,when can I start putting it out? I am in S.E. Mich and since its been unseasonally cold to start this spring, when does everyone start usually start putting them out. any help would be great!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hard to say this year. Last year I had them out the first week of April "but" it was in the high 70s low 80s last year at this time............

My pops always told me to put them out when the temps at night stay in the 50s...............has worked for me for decades and decades........ 

Gonna be several weeks around here before mine go out..........


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Wally-eye, that helps alot. Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

As long as your feeder has red on it, why pay the extra bucks for pre mixed stuff when you can make your own sugar water for next to nothing?

We put our feeder on a double shepherds hook with a big red geranium on the other hook and it draws them in.

Having a pine or something nearby as a perch tree is cool to watch them land and watch over the feeder and dive bomb new guests.

They are agressive little suckers, thank goodness that they aren't as big as geese.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Wow for the tips. yep the feeder has alot of red on it so thats good info. I got the nectar mix because it was only 2 bucks. Now I just need to figure out where to hang in. On a shepard hook in the front by the flowers or on the clotheline post in the backyard.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I have heard both pros and cons on the nectar, some say it's good, some say it's bad...so I went to plain 4-1 boiled sugar water...then someone said that's bad...so which is it?

I live up in Antrim County, and put my feeders out the last week of April or so...


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Its a nectar sugar concentrate that recommends 3 parts water to 1 part nectar mix in the early season, 6/1 mid season and back to 3/1 late season. With a 5 dollar rebate the feeder was $1.99 and the mix $2 so if it doesnt attract alot I am only out 4 bucks :lol: but thanks for all the tips, much appreciated!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I've always used the sugar water mix. Got a deal on a feeder and nectar for my place in Ludington last year and had a couple hummers now and then but they didn't show up very often. When I went back to boiled sugar water, they started coming on a regular basis. Keep that in mind if you don't get a lot of birds with the nectar mixture. Always use sugar water at home and have a ton of birds.

I also saw one of the most amazing sites ever last year up there. Went to visit a buddy who was fishing with me and staying at his son's house in the forest. When I got there, the array of 12 hummingbird feeders in his back yard caught my eye. He had them spaced about 8-10 ft apart in a grid pattern on shepard hooks and posts. It was prime hummer time at dusk when I got there. I walked out to the feeders and there were about 15 hummers working them over. Might have been 20, they were everywhere. Hummers are very territorial and I've never seen that many together in such close proximity. They were not chasing each other like they normally do around one feeder. Maybe the plentiful food kept them at peace. I could have sat there for hours watching them. His sugar bill must have been a bit steep but it was the coolest bird watching event I've ever witnessed. I'm guessing all the forest land nearby and lack of flowers may have been a factor in the concentration of birds??? If I find a deal on feeders, I may try to set up a group of 6 to 8 in my yard and see what happens. Might have to find a bulk deal on sugar in 50# bags.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Troutlord1 said:


> Its a nectar sugar concentrate that recommends 3 parts water to 1 part nectar mix in the early season, 6/1 mid season and back to 3/1 late season. With a 5 dollar rebate the feeder was $1.99 and the mix $2 so if it doesnt attract alot I am only out 4 bucks :lol: but thanks for all the tips, much appreciated!!



I use the sugar water also but make it thicker when its colder. To get a good idea of when to put out the feeders I have used this guide

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html

People are usually really good at reporting in when they see them in their area and while it may take him a day or two to get it on the map, I generally start putting mine out when they are showing in downstate Michigan. Since you are already there and the seeing them listed as being in Illinois this last week, I would put them out anytime now. Just keep an eye out for freezing weather.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I also use the four to one mix at my place in Ludington and it brings in a bunch of Hummers. I had one two years ago nest right above my deck. 
I like glass bottles with red flowers and yellow centers to the flowers.
I also found out that my best spot to hang them is on a low branch of one of my maple trees. ( just high enough that I can reach it ) Make shure the feeder you purchase will come apart so you can clean it often. I use 1/4" crushed limestone to swirl arround inside my glass bottle to remove any dirt, bugs and mold. Hummers like to sit on a close by branch and guard their prized feeder. I like to watch them feed the young and then bring them to the feeders. My favorite feeder is the " Four Flower Frolic feeder ".


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

fathom this said:


> I like glass bottles with red flowers and yellow centers to the flowers.
> ".


The one I got is like that, glass bottle with 4 red flowers with 4 yellow (bee proof) centers.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...mdn=Brand&cp=2568445.2598669&searchId=1231156

Thanks again everyone for all the help.Still unsure when to put it but judging by the forecast I have a week or 2 to decide


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Troutlord1 said:


> The one I got is like that, glass bottle with 4 red flowers with 4 yellow (bee proof) centers.
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/...mdn=Brand&cp=2568445.2598669&searchId=1231156
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the help.Still unsure when to put it but judging by the forecast I have a week or 2 to decide


 That is the one they like at my place.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

fathom this said:


> That is the one they like at my place.


Hopefully they like it here too looks like close to 60 degrees by next weeknd so might just put it out mid week


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

It looks like they are in Indiana and Ohio. It won't be long before they are here.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

1 more silly question. Is a 42" or 48" shepherds hook tall enough?? or does the feeder need to be placed in a higher postion. Think I am gonna put it out by this weekend,looks like temp are gonna be warming up a bit


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

My hummers prefer to be inside a leafy area. That is a branch with sparse foliage around and enough open area for them to move around in. They like to sit on the small dia. branches and protect "their" feeder.
I hang them at 6' to 7' above ground.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I do have an old t bar clothesline in the backyard that is about 7' high
but its not near anything (ie bush tree shrub etc) but I do have a shrub about 4' in the front of my house and 2 small liliac bushes and flowers. I was thinking 48" hook in that area. easier for me to watch too


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Heck I have mine hanging on a short cord off the house eave...hangs directly in front of the picture window........has been in that location for 15 years and the nearest bush is 20 foot away...........tons of hummys hanging around..........


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Troutlord1 said:


> 1 more silly question. Is a 42" or 48" shepherds hook tall enough?? or does the feeder need to be placed in a higher postion. Think I am gonna put it out by this weekend,looks like temp are gonna be warming up a bit


I have that in the front of the house just outside the living room window. There is a single pine tree about 50 ft away that they go back to. 

I also have one hanging under the awning on the back porch. There are a number of trees less than 30 ft away that I have seen them go back to.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank again everyone for all the tips and advise!!
Here is my set up,just switch the regular birdfeeder with the hummer feeder. I plan on putting the regular feeder in the backyard when I put out the hummer feeder this weekend.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

WoW said:


> As long as your feeder has red on it, why pay the extra bucks for pre mixed stuff when you can make your own sugar water for next to nothing?
> 
> We put our feeder on a double shepherds hook with a big red geranium on the other hook and it draws them in.
> 
> ...




We just boil our own mix also. Feeder has red on it and that is all you need. They figure things out.

It is fun to watch the males. You'll see one sitting on the feeder start to turn black and you know another is eyeballing him

Anymore, we don't put ours out until they start looking in the windows. You seem to get the same birds year after year. When they start looking in the windows and checking you out in the yard, it is time to put the feeder back out. Funny how they will actively seek you out.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I have Hummers who will go to the same spot looking for the feeder and find it not up yet. They also get mad at me when I take the feeder down to clean and fill.


----------

